# puppy chooses when he wants to listen to me



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Sometimes Eddie ignores me when I call him. It seems he has certain moods. He chooses when he wants to listen to me...When I walk him I might as well not exist. He doesn't listen at all, so I can never let hm off his lead because im scared he might not come back when I call him.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Sometimes Eddie ignores me when I call him. It seems he has certain moods. He chooses when he wants to listen to me...When I walk him I might as well not exist. He doesn't listen at all, so I can never let hm off his lead because im scared he might not come back when I call him.[/B]


How many months/years is he? Hard to say what's going on until we know the answer to that question...he may just be going through his rebellious stage which is common...


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

You will have to train him to come to you when you take him off the lead. When you are at home give him a little piece of the treat that he loves. While he is eatting it go to another part of the room or another room all together and call him. Make sure you are kneeling down with another little piece of treat in your hand. When he gets to you grab him by his harness/collar with the empty hand and feed him the treat with the other. Make a big deal of what he did so he knows that he did something good. Continue to do this and eventually he will train.

Also if you are outside and he doesn't come to you when called, don't chase after him. Call his name and walk away (keep an eye on him though of course). Usually they see you aren't going to chase them and they will come after you. When you chase them they usually think you are ready to play and thats why they run from you.

Good luck!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes I agree he must be trained .God forbid he runs in the street or something








I have never had formal training for Nemo, I am lucky he listens right away to me. Sometimes I take him in the front and he will stop as soon as I say stop, I mean I am always close by,cause you never know, but I would really work on the training and before you know it I bet your problem will be solved..
Good Luck,
Andrea


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

How many months/years is he? Hard to say what's going on until we know the answer to that question...he may just be going through his rebellious stage which is common...
[/QUOTE]

He just turned 7 months old, is this a rebellious stage?


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Louis is a very good listener BUT when we go on walks, he is in his own world - exploring. I did off leash training - so he is a very good listener off his leash - which I only do in parks or on the sidewalk on my block. Here was my method:

1. get some of his FAVORITE treats - small pieces
2. snap finger (i snapped twice), when puppy comes, give him/her a treat
3. do this around the house for a few minutes - day 1, day 2, day 3
4. when puppy gets good at this, do it in fenced in area outside
5. expand area outside as puppy gets better

You can also used food, if you puppy likes food. Good luck.

FYI - it only took Louis about 3 days and 3 sessions - but Louis really never leaves my side for very long (unless there is another puppy or a toddler in the scene).


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> How many months/years is he? Hard to say what's going on until we know the answer to that question...he may just be going through his rebellious stage which is common...


He just turned 7 months old, is this a rebellious stage?








[/QUOTE]

Yup--read this: http://www.petcaretips.net/stages-puppy-development.html

This would be a perfect time to have him enrolled in a puppy obedience class.

Also, is he neutered? If not this is also the age when his hormones are going to be kicking in big time.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I call that selective listening.....both mine have that especially Mia. Work on it leash first it is just patience and alot of practice. The treat thing doesn't work for me because I haven't found a treat that the go crazy for. But when the trainer has them in stay then I call them they come running. This only happens when they are trying to get away from the trainer.














Good Luck!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have the same problem with both boys here, they listen when there is food on our plates like perfect little angles, but Koko is so funny because I refuse to feed him off my plate. Once he knows there is nothing to beg for he goes and sits away from me and just plain ignores me like he is peed off with me for not sharing








When they want something they have perfect hearing, when there is nothing to offer they are both stone deaf








I have tried training them, Koko will sit when told and so will Scooby if there is something in it for him, but most times it's just playing dumb, they both know what we are saying


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> We have the same problem with both boys here, they listen when there is food on our plates like perfect little angles, but Koko is so funny because I refuse to feed him off my plate. Once he knows there is nothing to beg for he goes and sits away from me and just plain ignores me like he is peed off with me for not sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh gah, that's Roxy in a nutshell! She knows how to sit, and when she wants something she'll listen particularly... yet, I cant let her off leash because I know if she saw a cat, pluh... no treat would bribe her from chasing it.








I got Jake, my parents' chihuahua to walk off leash beautifully- but his personality was A LOT more calm. He was more the nervous spooked out type (we took him out of an abusive home when he was a pup) so he wanted to be near me rather than stray, lol. Roxy though- she's got too much confidence...and a verrrry big ego.







I'm pretty definate she believes we're her servants, haha. We feed her, bathe her, wipe her butt, brush her, play with her, etc etc etc... annnd we always tell her how beautiful and cuddly she is- psh, no wonder she doesn't listen to us. haha


----------

